# New Product: GTO Bras and Free Shipping offer from PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New custom made car bras in three styles available at PartsForYourCar!*

PFYC is now offering Coverking's line of custom fit car covers in three flavors - Velocitex for the budget conscious, Velocitex Plus for those who want a soft fleece backing on the bra, and Velocitex Carbon Fiber for a cool, custom look.

*Until 5/26/11, use promo code FS052611 to get free shipping in the lower 48 states* on either Velocitex Plus or Velocitex Carbon Fiber (not available on Velocitex base model).

(NOTE: Sorry - we do not yet have car-specific images for all cars yet)

*Features*

Custom designed to your car for a perfect fit and attractive appearance
Allows full use of your fog lights, headlights, and other factory features
Heavy duty vinyl provides a tough shield against road hazards like debris, bugs, and rocks
Micro-perforated material dries quickly and prevents moisture buildup between the bra and your finish
Soft liner (optional on the Plus model) protects your delicate paint job and adds additional protection against scratches and dings
Two-piece design allows full underhood access for service
Available in three different options; see below
Made in the USA with pride
90-Day Warranty

----------------

*Coverking Custom Fit Car Bra for 2004-2006 GTO*









----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

